# 'festers in der Bayerische



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I got my dB (NCC BMWCCA newsletter) yesterday and opened it to the karting article. Who should I see but myself in kart #13 right above the headline! Thanks to Hunter for taking the excellent photo. :thumbup:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *I got my dB (NCC BMWCCA newsletter) yesterday and opened it to the karting article. Who should I see but myself in kart #13 right above the headline! Thanks to Hunter for taking the excellent photo. :thumbup: *


Look at the photo credits, too. Of the four pics, three were taken by 'festers.

I was reasonably happy with the results. I thought it odd that both TD and I had exactly the same time for our personal fastest laps.

The racing format made passing difficult, and it was easy to get hung up behind slower drivers (and easy to hang up faster drivers, too). It would be interesting to run a few laps solo, just to see (and compare) what "pure" fastest personal times would be.

But I guess that's called "autocross."


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: 'festers in der Bayerische*



JST said:


> *Look at the photo credits, too. Of the four pics, three were taken by 'festers.
> 
> I was reasonably happy with the results. I thought it odd that both TD and I had exactly the same time for our personal fastest laps.
> 
> ...


Let's pull together a 'fester karting event. Just some informal arrive-and-drives, perhaps.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: 'festers in der Bayerische*



JST said:


> *Look at the photo credits, too. Of the four pics, three were taken by 'festers. *


It may have something to do with Nick's camrea. 

I still don't think that I'm going back to All Sports for any more of the NCC karting events, but I do like Jetfire's idea of a fester event there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm with Clyde. I can't see going back for another NCC event (too many guys taking things WAY too seriously). But I'd love to do a outing there with the Fest group.


----------

